# Word of the Week - Week 19, 2015



## SENC (May 2, 2015)

Tomorrow is lining up to be a busy and full day, so I planned to get at jump on the WotW today. I came across a new word this week, petalism, that I thought worthy of sharing... and maybe even worthy of adoption by WB. Perhaps we could become a society that petalizes, and start with @Tclem.

While researching the word (and its close friend ostracism) further, though, I came across a series by Merriam Webster that I thought you might enjoy, and that includes a few words some of you might be able to put to use in the coming week. So, petalism is on hold, and here is your link.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/top-ten-lists/charming-words-for-nasty-people/ruffian.html


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

So what's the WotW? Petalism? Ruffian? Ostracism? 

I was bonhomie and even cherubic until your latest linguistic frippery. Now I'm pensive, contemplating a befitting comeuppance for your nefarious malfeasance. In so doing the word petalism keeps popping into my mind as to your final proper disposition . . . . . .


----------



## SENC (May 2, 2015)

If you would stop being such a smellfungus, you'd see that the link takes you to 22 words of the week.

I will say, though, I think my favorite is anonymuncule.


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

Oh. I just discovered it's one of those "Next" one-frame-at-a-time "lists" which is not a list at all but an annoying whirl. 

BTW my fungus don't smell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 2, 2015)

Sometimes I get the feeling Henry thinks we are all a bunch of gobemouches .

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

Yeah. I don't know what that means, but I have no doubt I am in agreement with you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 2, 2015)

I jst gladd ims smartest than me Henry and speul much bettarsw

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I jst gladd ims smartest than me Henry and speul much bettarsw



Uh oh...Paxton got a hold of Tony's phone....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (May 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Uh oh...Paxton got a hold of Tony's phone....


No, Tony got hold of Paxton's phone. Paxton may be mammothrept, but thankfully he didn't get his pop's gillygaupusness.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

SENC said:


> No, Tony got hold of Paxton's phone.



That's EXACTLY what I was going to type before I saw your post you idea thief!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 2, 2015)

SENC said:


> No, Tony got hold of Paxton's phone. Paxton may be mammothrept, but thankfully he didn't get his pop's gillygaupusness.


Ecattly wat Wes thi king


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ecattly wat Wes thi king



Wes was never a king and you know it. King Wes? C'mon.


----------



## Schroedc (May 2, 2015)

So busy he's just phoning it in this week.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

